# Re-canning



## Lonni (Jan 31, 2006)

I was given several #10 cans of mushrooms...My question" Can I re can these? You know put them up in smaller jars without them going to mush?


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd like to know too. DW was canning a few things yesterday that didn't get the correct amount of time and she (without opening the jar however) put them back in the pressure canner for the entire amount of time that should have been.

We're assuming that it's ok but it would be great if someone who's done it before would comment.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, you can re-can them in smaller containers as long as you fully reprocess them. See these instructions: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_04/mushrooms.html

But do not do the rinse or add more salt. Just reheat them well in their own juice with more water if needed and no need to add the ascorbic acid as it is already in there. Process for the full 45 mins.

Now you do need to know that they will be much softer because of the double pressure canning they have gone through but still usable in cooked dishes.



> that didn't get the correct amount of time and she (without opening the jar however) put them back in the pressure canner for the entire amount of time that should have been.


Correct as long as it is done immediately. Guidelines say: _IMPORTANT: If at any time pressure goes below the recommended amount, bring the canner back to pressure and begin the timing of the process over, from the beginning (using the total original process time). This is important for the safety of the food._

But if they sat around at room temperature for any time before being re-processed then technically you are supposed to start over with clean jars and lids and a re-heated food.


----------

